

European startups helping you make the most of SXSW - aniobi
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2011/03/12/european-startups-helping-you-make-the-most-of-sxsw/

======
bjonathan
RateMySpeaker seems like a great idea ! That could be really useful to detect
great underrated speakers as well as a good way to call out overrated speakers
. That data must be precious for event organizers IMO

~~~
aniobi
I'm glad you like it Jo! Great Idea, I'll think about it and let you know!

